# Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Edition 6 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2015)

ZOTAC's GTX 980 Ti AMP! Edition comes at GTX 980 Ti reference-design pricing, which makes it the most affordable GTX 980 Ti custom-design. The card is overclocked out of the box, running faster than the GTX Titan X. Zotac is also introducing a new all-metal cooler that looks fantastic and reaches great temperatures.

*Show full review*


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 7, 2015)

Think you got a typo there... 8 GB?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2015)

Cheeseball said:


> Think you got a typo there... 8 GB?


whoops, confused by too many graphics cards  Fixed it, thanks!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2015)

Any reason for not having Fury in the power consumption page? This and the MSI from a few days back.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Any reason for not having Fury in the power consumption page? This and the MSI from a few days back.



Yeah I just noticed that. 

I'm really liking that cooler & backplate


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 7, 2015)

The Fury isn't out yet... you mean the Fury X?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Any reason for not having Fury in the power consumption page? This and the MSI from a few days back.


I simply forgot to include it in the "reference cards" list. Will be included in future reviews.

No plans to include other reviewed cards like the MSI in the list, you'll have to compare reviews.


----------



## Joss (Jul 7, 2015)

That's the reference PCB isn't it?
I wonder if it's worth paying more for a custom one. The difference can be £150 (ACX vs Classified at overclockers.co.uk for ex.).
I know we're bombarded with "reliable components" and "durability" but who keeps their card for so long as to test that?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 7, 2015)

I really like this card, the reference PCB design keeps power consumption in check whilst the custom cooler helps the card stretch it's legs.

Sure it might fall a tiny bit short of the ultimate performance compared but some other fully custom 980 Ti's, but not by much at the end of the day.

Looking here in the UK the card is indeed the cheapest of the custom cooled cards, often far cheaper than other brands reference cards, well played Zotac I say!

Hell it makes Furry SeX look overpriced (which it is).


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 7, 2015)

Techpowerup should test *Zotac GTX980Ti AMP Extreme FASTEST GTX980Ti ON THE WORLD*. Card work on 1253MHz base clock.  150MHz faster than EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked. 
I would really like to see some waterblock for Zotac AMP.
Now when I saw Zotac AMP I thought TPU done that test but not.
That's binning 250MHz, CLEAR 25% faster than reference GTX980Ti and clear 15% faster than TITAN X.
EVGA should shame this year of their Classified, it's slower than any custom model available, from any brand.
Shame for Classified series. Now Lightening and Matrix will give them final hit with similar clock as Zotac.


----------



## apoe (Jul 7, 2015)

Is the power limit why it's slightly behind the MSI / EVGA / Gigabyte on maximum overclocks?

The card looks damn nice, the cooler doesn't look like it's made from cheap plastic.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2015)

apoe said:


> Is the power limit why it's slightly behind the MSI / EVGA / Gigabyte on maximum overclocks?


No, I think just silicon lottery. The cards are all so close together.



Vlada011 said:


> Techpowerup should test *Zotac GTX980Ti AMP Extreme FASTEST GTX980Ti ON THE WORLD*


I specifically asked for the normal AMP because of its good pricing, I can probably test the AMP Extreme later, next up ASUS GTX 980 Ti STRIX


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 7, 2015)

OK Strix is very fast too. I expect to Matrix have just little higher clock.
But I'm glad that ASUS finally figure out that people don't listen and don't tolerate any more advice to pay slower card and to overclock later.
Simply they want to gamble for fun, but if something offer for sure 50-60-70-100MHz more than to buy that model.
Example ASUS could make best job with Poseidon with similar clock as Strix. 
They offered 3 premium ROG models for GTX980 and now still nothing for GTX980Ti... 
They should repeat same what they done for 20th Anniversary with 980 and with 980Ti.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 8, 2015)

Joss said:


> That's the reference PCB isn't it?
> I wonder if it's worth paying more for a custom one. The difference can be £150 (ACX vs Classified at overclockers.co.uk for ex.).
> I know we're bombarded with "reliable components" and "durability" but who keeps their card for so long as to test that?



If you ever want to push 1.45V or more through the core or 1.4V with no power limit the stock PCB will burn. But if you don't wanna do that there is no real benefit to the custom PCB cards.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 8, 2015)

It would be nice when ASUS prepare new GTX980Ti models TPU to test GTX980Ti Matrix Gold.
They say Fastest GTX980Ti. ASUS will launch 3 new models Matrix, Matrix Gold and Poseidon. 
 Poseidon and Matrix Gold are interesting for me. Poseidon because you can save money on waterblock, Matrix because highest clock.
When I saw price on EKWB site for 980 KPE 160$ for waterblock I felt sick. Not even high end mode, GTX980. 
Together 980 KPE + waterblock same price as TITAN X...ccc.


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 8, 2015)

If i were to buy a 980ti, this would be it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 8, 2015)

Here and on guru3D the Gigabyte G1 one clocks far more better that the rest of the pack, I wonder why.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 8, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Here and on guru3D the Gigabyte G1 one clocks far more better that the rest of the pack, I wonder why.



Binned chips. GB even advertises that the G1 cards have binned chips as a feature


----------



## N3M3515 (Jul 8, 2015)

Holy shit......980ti is an overclocking champ. RIP fury x 
Fury x should be $550 ~ 600 max


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 8, 2015)

N3M3515 said:


> Holy shit......980ti is an overclocking champ. RIP fury x
> Fury x should be $550 ~ 600 max


Lets see how long it takes AMD to figure that one out.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 9, 2015)

Probably the best factory OCed $650 card money can buy.


----------



## Osjur (Jul 10, 2015)

W1zzard: It would be nice if you could add Eyefinity / Surround multi-monitor power consumption at some point to see how the cards fare when running three monitors at the same time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 10, 2015)

there's a bench result for multi-monitor setup already in case you somehow missed it... besides, it only consumes 1-2W more than single monitor setup anyways so differences is hardly noticeable though your electricity bills might go up a little for running more than 1 FHD monitor.


----------



## husseinHr (Jul 11, 2015)

Is there somewhere comparing all the GTX 980 Ti variants? I was previously thinking of the EVGA SC ACX 2.0+, but I don't know now... More stuff coming.


----------



## Osjur (Jul 11, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> there's a bench result for multi-monitor setup already in case you somehow missed it... besides, it only consumes 1-2W more than single monitor setup anyways so differences is hardly noticeable though your electricity bills might go up a little for running more than 1 FHD monitor.


Yes but that's with 2 monitors. The whole picture chances when you plug in three monitors because all gpu's have to jump from 2d clocks to low-power 3d state.


----------

